# Strange White Mark on BYH



## Red Beard (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey Guys,

One of my BYH's has developed a strange white mark on it's back. Has anyone seen this before? He seems to be eating fine. It has been about a week since I've noticed it. Hopefully the pics show up. I have lost the ability to view attachments on my phone for this site.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Is it a scar? It's hard to tell in the pictures. How is the frog now?


----------



## Red Beard (Nov 4, 2015)

I have recently thought that it might be a scar as well. I saw some posts on nose rub a few days ago and the discoloration looked similar. The frog seems to be fine, although I am finding that he hangs up near the top more and is a bit hesitant to come down for feeding. He has had the mark for quite a while now and still looks quite healthy.


----------



## Red Beard (Nov 4, 2015)

Okay, so the first mark on it's back seems to be getting smaller, but now there is one on it's lower back that has appeared and is getting bigger. I have noticed nemerteans on this frog both times before the marks appeared. I have never noticed a nemertean on any frog in any of my tanks before. Is it a disease? Can my other frogs catch it?

Any ideas would be great!


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like it could be aggression! How many frogs are in the enclosure and do you know the sex ratio? Also, does the one with the marks spend time on the walls?


----------



## Red Beard (Nov 4, 2015)

I do have a group of four, but they are still juveniles. I am suspecting that he might be my only male at this point, but I think it is too early to tell. I know that it is impossible to catch all of the aggression that occurs with our frogs, but I haven't witnessed anything so far. That being said, this guy does spend more time in the upper part of the viv. He was the shyest frog that I had from the beginning though. 

Thanks for the suggestion. I will have to monitor that and think about possible separation.

I guess the big question is whether that is actually a wound or something else?


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

Were the white marks are, is the classic spots for damage by aggression.


----------

